# Gaming through an SSH Proxy Tunnel



## MrPorthole (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Guys

I'm very new to this so please go easy.

I'm trying to run an online game I play on windows xp through my vps (linux) server. The server has SSH shell access and I've used this to setup a socks5 connection through firefox and that worked well.

I now want to route the game through the same SSH tunnel but with my limited knowledge in this area I can't for the life of me figure out how.

I used Putty to setup the SSH connection and I assume I need to try and force the game to communicate through the source port I've specified in Putty. The only problem is I can't make the game do this so what i need to know is:

a) is there a program i can use to force an application to use a certain port? (i.e. the source port specified in Putty)

b) is there a way to route all internet traffic through the SSH tunnel and thereby the game will have no choice but to use the tunnel

c) am i going about this all wrong?

Any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated. I'm not particular about using Putty if someone can suggest a better prog. 

Many thanks,

PortHole


----------



## Yami Vizzini (Feb 10, 2011)

There are programs such as Proxifier and FreeCap that allow you to tunnel application traffic through a SOCKS proxy, though they don't work for everything. See how those work.


----------

